# Damsel Fish & Clownfish Compatability



## TOODLER (Oct 30, 2009)

I just started a 30 gallon tank & have two damselfish in it now. I want to add two clownfish in the near future but am confused as to if they will co-exist. One fish store told me to take the Damsels out as they will kill the Clownfish at some time. They suggested I replace the Damsels with some Gobies instead. So far three stores and three different opinions. Thx Toodler


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

In the tank sitting behind me i have 2 clowns and 1 blue damsel and 1 yellow tail damsel, i did have 3 clowns in there but one was a victim of gang violence(the one i was babysitting)


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

TOODLER said:


> I just started a 30 gallon tank & have two damselfish in it now. I want to add two clownfish in the near future but am confused as to if they will co-exist. One fish store told me to take the Damsels out as they will kill the Clownfish at some time. They suggested I replace the Damsels with some Gobies instead. So far three stores and three different opinions. Thx Toodler


Damsels are the *#666s fish. Nice when they are small once they get older they will get very territorial. They will bite you and anything else they feel like.


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

my fish store said just get clowns to start out with if you get damsels your gonna hate them there not pretty and they are aggressive. might as well start with a fish you want.....


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a female blue damsel in with two percula tank raised clown's and I haven't had any trouble from my damsel, I would put My success down to having plenty of live rock for the damsel to dominate as her territory.. coupled with the fact that the clowns spend all there time out front showing off and never venturing into my damsels territory.
Well that's My experience with clown's vs damsel. hope it helps.


----------



## Raimond (Jul 12, 2010)

I have 3 Yellow tail Damsels, they think they own the entire tank. I added 2 small clowns about a week ago. The damsels gave them a hard time for a few hours until the lights went out but the next day everyone OK with the change.


----------



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

i have 50 gal tank. had dominoe damsel and 2 percula clowns, along with tang. got along fine, until a fish so screwed up, ( it got ick, fin rot and sumthin wrong with his eye all after we bought him) came in and died along with my dominoe. this was 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damsels are more active swimmers than Clownfish but are usually more interested in finding food than in bothering tank mates. Make sure youe tank has plentry of hiding places. Damsel fish are very territorial with each other but not often with other fish. I currently have three small clowns with three Damsels (one 4 inches) and they ignore each other.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

SteelGluer said:


> Damsels are the *#666s fish. Nice when they are small once they get older they will get very territorial. They will bite you and anything else they feel like.


Lol yes, the devil. They are quite aggressive.


----------



## marinedepot10 (Apr 18, 2013)

Damsels have compatibility issues with other fish. They can be a trouble to the clownfish. You need to have plenty of space and food for them. I would rather say no to your idea. Rest is on you....


----------

